# No Blasts



## Annette (May 28, 2003)

Hi Peter

I wonder if you can help?

I have just had a 3dt 2 8 cells grade 1. The other 7 embies which were mostly grade 4 had compacted by day 4 but then started to disentigrate. I found this very discouraging and am worried that the two embryos put back will have followed the same fate. The clinic have said on this and my previous failed Ivf that most people do not get blasts. Whenever I mentioned freezing they act a bit strangely. If my other embies did'nt make it does that also mean statistically that the two transfered have less chance.

I appreciate you comments.

Regards

Annette


----------



## andreaGe (Nov 20, 2002)

Dear Annette,
Since Peter is still away I thought I try to help.The two embies sound very good indeed. Grade one is fantastic! My first try I had only two embies left of 11 and I did get pregnant. It is generally believed they usually do much better inside your womb than in petri dishes. I think you can relax and think positiv. You only need one to snuggle up! You've got as good a chance as anyone! For future reverence you can always ask them about their freezing policy. Hopefully you don't need to anyway.
Good luck and lots of baby dust!
Andrea


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Annette said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I wonder if you can help?
> 
> ...


----------

